
Soylent Launches Coffiest (Soylent and Coffee) - johncoogan
https://www.soylent.com/product/coffiest/
======
ljsocal
Barf! Their photoshopper needs to take a lesson on the physics of coffee and
gravity. See level in coffee pitcher.

~~~
codezero
Hah nice catch, I didn't even notice that.

------
soared
I'm excited by the idea of soylent breakfast, but this cost is too high. My
coffee and oatmeal are <$1.

